# Cool Tools Builders' Show 2009 in Vegas -item help



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I do not know about the cool tool product review. But this might help.
Good Luck!!




http://www.tobiasstucco.com/pages/visual/visual.html


----------



## astate4life (Jun 17, 2009)

*texturi*

It was called Texturi but that was all the info they gave. i too have been looking for it but can not find any info on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## poliwog7 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Some info*

I am not sure how much help this will be, but here goes:
The product is indeed called Texturi; Web searches returned links that led to dead URLs like:
http://www.comexpaints.com/textures/Builder_Architec_2.pdf

I found that the website is now:

http://www.thecomexgroup.com/ 

As yet, I have been unable to locate the exact product, or thereby where to buy/order it. I would really love to use this stuff in my daughter's room as soon as possible. She just turned one and I would like to put something durable on the walls before she starts in with the Crayola routine. 

If anyone finds anything more specific, please post it here.
Thx


----------



## Jack813 (Aug 3, 2009)

I also cannot find any info on this product. Someone out there has to know more than what I do. Very interested in Texturi interior paint. Help:confused1:


----------



## chowell (Sep 1, 2009)

Available at Comex Group stores--Kwal Paint; Frazee; Color Wheel; Parker; General


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

chowell said:


> Available at Comex Group stores--Kwal Paint; Frazee; Color Wheel; Parker; General


Here is a link to their store locations:
http://www.kwalpaint.com/#locations
.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bob does his research and comes through again, Thanks Bob. I have been to a "Home Builders Show" in Las Vegas with my bro-in-law who is a developer. There were so many new things for a home builder to view, but I'd say that less than 50% of them were actually on the market at the time. It was like hanging a new candy in fron of a child and telling him/her that it was not available yet. Don't show me a new product that impresses me if it is not available, especially a new tool :thumbup:. Thanks, David


----------

